# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 06/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này chúng ta có khuyến mãi giá tốt đến Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur cho thời gian tháng 6, 7, 8 này. Và khuyến mãi thường niên của hàng không giá rẻ Tiger Airways đến Singapore. Các thông tin khác sẽ là cập nhật giá vé máy bay nội địa cho thời gian cuối tháng 7 và một số chặng bay quốc tế đến Đài Bắc, Úc và Mỹ. Theo dõi nhé!

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/06, 28/06, 30/06 --> 02/07: 1,300,000 VND  *  29/06:  1,500,000 VND  *  03/07:  1,000,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06, 30/06 --> 02/07:  1,300,000 VND  *  28/06:  1,000,000 VND  *  29/06, 03/07: 1,150,000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/06, 29/06 --> 03/07:  1,150,000 VND  *  28/06:  1,250,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06 --> 03/07:  1,150,000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_:27/06, 30/06, 03/07:  1,050,000 VND  *  28/06, 29/06:  1,250,000 VND  *  01/07:  850,000 VND  *  02/07:  950,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06, 28/06:  1,050,000 VND  *  29/06, 02/07:  950,000 VND  *  30/06:  1,250,000 VND  *  01/07:  1,400,000 VND  *  02/07:  850,000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/06:  2,150,000 VND  *  28/06 --> 30/06:  1,950,000 VND  *  01/07:  1,750,000 VND  *  02/07, 03/07:  1,550,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06 --> 03/07:  1,550,000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/06 --> 30/06, 02/07:  2,650,000 VND  *  01/07:  2,350,000 VND  *  03/07:  2,150,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06:  2,150,000 VND  *  28/06, 03/07:  2,350,000 VND  *  29/06  --> 02/07:  2,650,000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/06 --> 29/06, 03/07:  1,500,000 VND  *  30/06, 02/07:  1,650,000 VND  *  01/07: 1,850,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06, 28/06:  1,650,000 VND  *  29/06 ---> 03/07:  1,500,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/06 --> 01/07: 1.470.000 VND  *  02/07, 03/07: 1.340.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06, 29/06, 30/06, 02/07: 1.340.000 VND  *  28/06, 01/07: 1.470.000 VND  *  03/07: 1.210.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/06, 01/07 --> 03/07: 1,350,000 VND  *  28/06  -->  30/06: 1,200,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/06 --> 02/07: 1,500,000 VND  *  03/07: 1,200,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*


*Air Asia*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 129$

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 45$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 112$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 55$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 119$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 18/6 - 25/6/2012Thời gian bay: 25/6 - 30/8/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 27/06 - 03/07/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## batmimotbian

vé máy bay rẻ vậy tranh thủ đi du lịch thui hjhj

----------

